# Tunnel Portal Clearence Question



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just wanted to get some opinions from all of you. My next project that I would like to work on for my indoor layout is to make a mountain with a tunnel. I bought two of Aristocraft's double track tunnel portals. When I placed the tunnel portals to check for clearences, there seemed to be extra space above the trains, almost like the tunnel portal is too tall and kind of looks unrealistic. I wanted to get your opinions and see if you agree. I was going to cut an inch or two off the bottom of the tunnel portals to lower the clearence but I wanted to see what you all said first. Below are the pictures to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try putting a double stack container car through there, it might change your mind! 

It actually looks too narrow for that curve. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

if you ever plan to use catenaries, leave it, as it is. 
my tunnelportals have openings that are 11" in the middle, leaving 10" freespace over the width of the trains. 

edit:
i was wrong. it is 9" in the middle, and 8" at the sides.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of that 'extra' clearance will disappear if you run a LGB bear trap mogul, Bachman 4-6-0, or even the LGB PUSTFIX car. 

For just running 1/29 stock, it will look like a lot of extra clearance.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gregg,

Yes, I have thought of the intermodel cars. I don't have any right now but maybe someday.... I tried looking up on USA Trains' website what the height is but it didn't give it, just the length. As far as the width, it is too narrow. I'm going to have to widen the opening on that side of the tunnel but on the other side it fits fine. It must have to do with the gap between the two tracks.

Thanks for all your imput. I didn't think of those other LGB models but it 's good to know.


J.R.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

in my post above i made a mistake at converting centimeter to inch. sorry.

as one can see (third pic) it is 9"in the middle and 8" at the sides.
to give an impression how it fits, the first is the 4-6-0 from the Bachmann starter sets, the second is a LGB Stainz.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd make it 11" to 11-1/2" inside measurement at center point of tunnel to the top of rails,What is that measurement now?


----------

